# 6 Channel Direct Input



## Catsfield (Jun 19, 2014)

OK, this was a really dumb thing to do. I purchased an old Marantz 74SR770/02 (commonly called a SR-770) as I was going to use the front pre-outs to connect to speakers on another amp. I didn't bother to look at what inputs the Marantz has and I now see that for surround sound it only has 6-channel direct input. The outputs on the devices I was going to connect to it (TV box and laptop) are digital. Am I totally stuffed here or is there some device that will convert digital to 6-channel analog?


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

It should be OK as an external amp for devices with analog outputs. Its amps aren't all the same rating, though: the surrounds are less powerful than the fronts.

It was designed for use with an external Dolby Surround (AC3) decoder, which were available "back in the day". I dunno if any are still available, though.

For use with a modern TV or computer, you need something with at least S/PDIF (coax and optical) inputs, but preferably with HDMI audio decoding. (Some of the initial HDMI-capable AVRs just switched HDMI for the TV and required an analog audio connection.)


----------



## Catsfield (Jun 19, 2014)

Have just ordered a 5.1 SPDIF Decoder for HD AC3 DTS Digital Audio

1) Input: 2xOptical,1xCoaxial,1x Analog Stereo Audio
2) Output: CEN, SW, FL, FR, SL, SR, 1xUSB
3) Transfer the DTS/AC-3 digital signal into 5.1 analog output (FL/FR if 2.1).


----------

